# Toronto or Calgary for single parent?



## sambosue (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, im planning on moving around march next year from ireland. I am a 29 yr old single parent and am torn at the minute whether i should choose toronto or calgary??

i have been to toronto several times and love the city. i know a few people there but not very well, but i know no one in calgary and have never been. my spark of interest in calgary comes from an expo i attented and was given lots of information on calgary and since have been looking into it.

How different is life in calgary from toronto, and any sugestions where would be best to settle with my daughter (aged 9). I like toronto because it has lots going on and lots to do, but also maitains the laid back atmosphere without the hustle and bustle. Is calgary similar?

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What type of visa do/would you have?
You say you have contacts in Toronto but none in Calgary. The Toronto situation would make settling much easier for you.
Calgary is a nice, vibrant and very prosperous city. You can actually be in the Rocky Mountains within a two hour drive.
What do you do for a living?


----------



## sambosue (Nov 13, 2012)

im going on the canadian experience visa for 2 yrs. then im hoping to apply for permanent residence based on a yr in skilled employment.

i am a psychology graduate, from speaking to several sources, there would be appropriate work in both cities for me to get the experience needed to apply for permanent residence at the later date. I have heard Calgary generally has more job opportunities and more competitive wages. though from research on there are varying opinions on social life in calgary.

I ideally want a variety of activities for both myself and my daughter, with a good social atmosphere. im aware there are pros and cons to both cities, is it true that summers in toronto tend to have more to do but not so much in the winter? i have heard its the opposite in calgary. its all very confusing! The rockies of course are a great advantage to me, but not sure if thats enough to choose calgary.... 

Is there much difference in schools, as this could be a deciding factor for me


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sambosue said:


> im going on the canadian experience visa for 2 yrs. then im hoping to apply for permanent residence based on a yr in skilled employment.
> 
> i am a psychology graduate, from speaking to several sources, there would be appropriate work in both cities for me to get the experience needed to apply for permanent residence at the later date. I have heard Calgary generally has more job opportunities and more competitive wages. though from research on there are varying opinions on social life in calgary.
> 
> ...


Population of GTA (Greater Toronto Area) is 5.6million.
Population of *whole* Province of Alberta is only 3.6million.
For a psychologist I would suggest there are many more job opportunities in Toronto.
Schools in both Provinces are regarded as good and their education systems rank very high in measurement report.
IMO all that Calgary has in the winter over Toronto is access to skiing in the Rockies. Now that is very important to many people. There is skiing/winter activities in the Toronto area but not as glamourous as the Rockies. Calgary has much colder/snowier winters than Toronto and has already had a couple of heavy snowfalls this winter already.
Toronto is Canada's major city. It is the country's major financial/insurance centre. It has the lake with good beaches for the summer months. Calgary is the centre of Canada's oil and gas industry and, accordingly very prosperous.
Immigrating can be a lonely, difficult experience and I would think having some support system in Toronto would be highly beneficial.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Calgary is about the size of Mississauga, population wise. I lived there for about a year and enjoyed quite a lot and would stayed there had work opportunity been as favorable as Vancouver. I live in GTA for 14 years and also loved living there and maybe moving back there from Vancouver though I also loved living i Vancouver. 
Toronto doesn't have the rocky mountains but there's no shortage of national parks in Ontario and the Niagara escarpment is great for hiking and many outdoor sports. It is also closer to Quebec for visits and vacations.
Calgary is much more laid back than Toronto and proximity to Canmore, Banf and Lake Louise makes living there that much more attractive. Calgary and al of Alberta for that matter has no provincial sales tax and the fuel price is lower. Rent is also more reasonable in many parts of Calgary. 
Have you considered Vancouver? The weather it the mildest in Canada and it is in "Beautiful British Columbia". The rockies are right there, you got Squamish and Whistler, Vancouver Island and many more islands, you have beaches and parks and of course Seattle to the south. And I did not find it all that much more expensive than Toronto. The downside of living in Vancouver is that you're just too far from everywhere else.


----------



## rclark (Nov 14, 2012)

Calgary will be more affordable; Toronto is quite an expensive city. However, Calgary is also smaller, colder (long prairie winters), and has its own country cowboy-ish culture which you may like (or perhaps dislike) depending on your personal tastes. On the up side, Calgary is also the sunniest major Canadian city.


----------



## sambosue (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. i think the best thing to do will be to visit calgary and see what i think and take it from there.... with regards to vancouver, yes i had considered this originally..... from what ive heard its got the highest standard of living though? and the highest taxes ? as i wont be goin to a job and have to job hunt on arrival, im not sure about jumping striaght into the highest standard of living, esp as a single parent...

oh dear, i think im more confused !


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

sambosue said:


> Thanks everyone. i think the best thing to do will be to visit calgary and see what i think and take it from there.... with regards to vancouver, yes i had considered this originally..... from what ive heard its got the highest standard of living though? and the highest taxes ? as i wont be goin to a job and have to job hunt on arrival, im not sure about jumping striaght into the highest standard of living, esp as a single parent...
> 
> oh dear, i think im more confused !


Toronto and Vancouver have an amazing selection of cuisines and cultures. Not sure about Calgary. Toronto has excellent schools, a variety of preschools and groups for carers and toddlers as well as a large Irish expat population. Are you from the Republic or Northern Ireland? Your location says Belfast but the flag says Republic. Best of luck to you!lane:lane:lane:


----------

